
Olivia MFSK - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivia_MFSK
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpts: "Olivia MFSK is an amateur radioteletype protocol, using multiple
frequency-shift keying (MFSK) and designed to work in difficult (low signal-
to-noise ratio plus multipath propagation) conditions on shortwave bands. The
signal can be accurately received even if the surrounding noise is 10 dB
stronger." [...] "The tests proved that the protocol works well and can allow
regular _intercontinental radio contacts with as little as one watt RF power_.
Since 2005 Olivia has become a standard for digital data transfer under white
noise, fading and multipath, flutter (polar path) and auroral conditions."

My thoughts:

A good candidate for Star Trek's Communicator and/or communication with
distant points in space (future spaceships?) too? Unknown by me at this point
in time, but certainly interesting...

